# Reflashing the engine



## datechboss101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Has anyone reflashed their engine yet? And if so, what product and brand would you recommend? I am planning on reflashing my 16 Rogue SL so I can get some decent amount of HP increase, so I would be able to pull off when I need to merge.


----------



## jzamoras (Feb 5, 2017)

Doing that will void the warranty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## datechboss101 (Mar 24, 2017)

jzamoras said:


> Doing that will void the warranty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No it doesn't.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IF a dealer detects the tune, and something breaks that can be connected with the tune, then yes, your warranty is void. A dealer shouldn't be able to void your warranty unless they can prove the modification caused the problem you might trying to get fixed under warranty. In practice, a shaddy dealership can deny warranty work for any lame excuse just to be a-holes. If using such components as (superchips, bullydog) that have tunes, which actually put new maps on the ECU; so you might consider putting those back to stock before taking it into the dealership.


----------

